# Nikon D60 vs Nikon D40x



## Jaskaran (May 25, 2009)

Please suggest me which camera should i opt for..
 			 			 so here is my question......
 which one is the best in comparison to Nikon D60 and Nikon D40x?
 my pocket may vary few dollars up & down.

 Well i am a newbie in photography world... with only little knowledge, which is very dangerous..lol..
 but I need a strong suggestion that can help in deciding that which is best amongst them..
I need picture quality more preferred than that of price suffering & moreover i want to spent my valued money for the next coming 10 years..
Lens compatibility is also to be kept in mind.

 please help


----------



## NateS (May 25, 2009)

Jaskaran said:


> Please suggest me which camera should i opt for..
> so here is my question......
> which one is the best in comparison to Nikon D60 and Nikon D40x?
> my pocket may vary few dollars up & down.
> ...



Get whichever is cheapest.  They are very comparable on features and both pretty much a low cost beginner DSLR.  Any feature difference will be minimal and probably not even used in practice (The D60's shutter "cleaning" is the only difference I can remember).  I'm guessing you can find the D40x for cheaper so I would go that route (though I'd rather have a used D50 or D80 for the same cost).  D40 has better high iso performance than the D40x so don't rule that out either....and 6.1 megapixels is plenty to print bigger than you'll ever need with a beginner DSLR (I've printed 16x24 on a 6.1mp D70s without a single pixel in sight).

As a regard to picture quality, I doubt that you would be able to discern any differences between a D40, D40x, D60, D50, or D80.  Good glass is going to make the biggest difference in image quality.

Oh, and not sure your budget, but Best Buy is selling all of their D200's for $599 (body only) which is an insanely good price.  Enough that I almost wish I'd bought a D200 and a lens instead of my D90.


----------



## Dcb18c5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Whats the major difference between the D60-D200-D5000?


----------



## Dwig (Jun 1, 2009)

NateS said:


> Jaskaran said:
> 
> 
> > ...The D60's shutter "cleaning" is the only difference I can remember...
> ...


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Quoted from Dpreview's D60 review:

*Differences compared to the D40X*



EXPEED processing
Image sensor cleaning system with Airflow control system
Automatically rotating user interface (for using camera vertically orientated)
Stop motion movie function
New stabilized kit lens (AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR)
Eye sensor
Electronic 'rangefinder' for manual focus
 Active D-Lighting with dedicated button
In-camera Raw processing
New JPEG retouch effects (Cross Star and Color Intensifier)

Plenty to make me choose the D60 over the D40x, unless there is a big difference in price. I doubt that there will be a visible picture quality difference between the two, but these extra D60 features will make your life easier, especially the VR lens and the sensor cleaning when you need it.

The D40x was more of a marketing afterthought anyway, i never saw a real reason to get one over either the D40 or the D60.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2009)

Dcb18c5 said:


> Whats the major difference between the D60-D200-D5000?


D60 is still in production. Entry level.

D200 out of production. Prosumer level

D5000. Newest Nikon offering. Entry level but the top of the heap now.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2009)

KmH said:


> Dcb18c5 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the major difference between the D60-D200-D5000?
> ...



Almost true.  D90 is still considered consumer/entry level and is the "top of the heap" over the D5000 for quite a few reasons.


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2009)

NateS said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Dcb18c5 said:
> ...


Yep, you're right. Good point. 

The D90 has a focus motor and the D5000 doesn't, plus I don't think Nikon makes a grip for the D5000.


----------

